
AT&T Blocks 4Chan(confirmed) This Is Going To Get Ugly. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/26/att-blocks-4chan-this-is-going-to-get-ugly/
======
vaksel
other discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=724922>

